# Homemade Tools >  Cub Cadet bulldozer - video

## Jon

Cub Cadet bulldozer. By Wood and Metal Shop Time.

28:26 video:



46:11 video:



1:26:01 video:

----------


## NortonDommi

Cool project.

----------


## Jon

54:17 video:

----------

Tooler2 (Sep 5, 2021)

----------


## Jon

54:19 video:

----------


## Jon

54:56 video:

----------


## Jon

1:05:15 video:

----------

kboy0076 (Oct 2, 2021)

----------


## Jon

1:01:50 video:

----------


## Jon

1:16:45 video:

----------

carloski (Oct 13, 2021),

nova_robotics (Oct 13, 2021)

----------


## Jon

45:40 video:

----------


## Jon

57:07 video:

----------


## Jon

56:50 video:

----------


## Jon

1:13:10 video:

----------


## salcha reprobate

Have very much enjoyed watching your videos and your design for the dozer and grader-look forward to the coming videos, keep up the good work!!

----------


## Jon

1:11:45 video:

----------


## Jon

58:16 video:

----------


## Jon

53:22 video:

----------


## salcha reprobate

Enjoyed again, good job!

----------


## Jon

1:02:29 video:

----------


## Jon

41:50 video:

----------

clydeman (Dec 10, 2021)

----------


## oldman80

Hi Frank 
Enjoy watching you dezing and building as you go can't wate for your next episode, I have one question about the way you want to drive these tracks you have come up with a great idea but chain is not designed to be pushed under power and I belive it will turn better to the right with less power than to the left, hope I am wrong and can't wate to see how it works out, I know you don't give up easy. 
Marry Christmas and Happy New Year, God Bless you and everyone round you.
Harley

----------


## Frank S

> Hi Frank 
> Enjoy watching you dezing and building as you go can't wate for your next episode, I have one question about the way you want to drive these tracks you have come up with a great idea but chain is not designed to be pushed under power and I belive it will turn better to the right with less power than to the left, hope I am wrong and can't wate to see how it works out, I know you don't give up easy. 
> Marry Christmas and Happy New Year, God Bless you and everyone round you.
> Harley



I was wondering from the beginning why he didn't eliminate 1side of both diffs. flip the ring gear to the opposite side of the pinion on 1 of them mount them side by side next to each other. he wouldn't have needed the spacers to widen out the tracking width, the drive train would have been simpler he wouldn't have needed to modify the wobble plate to have reverse as fast as forward unless he just wanted to. Or since he did modify the hydrostat, he wouldn't have had to flip the ring gear in one of them. He has modified the main frame of the cadet anyway so it would have also given him more room internally.
Had he done this then he could have made the track groups independent of each other like a real dozer. He could have even made it a true high drive

----------

KustomsbyKent (Dec 12, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Episode #19 . By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 53:04 video:

----------


## Jon

Episode #20 . By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 52:53 video:

----------


## Jon

Episode #21 . By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 46:14 video:

----------


## Jon

#22 , but he's calling this "Season 2, Episode 1". By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 1:09:32 video:

----------


## Jon

S2E2. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 52:26 video:

----------


## Jon

S2E3. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 54:47 video:

----------


## Jon

S2E4. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 1:05:45 video:

----------


## Jon

S2E5. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 52:29 video:

----------

nova_robotics (Feb 9, 2022)

----------


## Jon

S2E6. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 34:06 video:

----------

clydeman (Feb 20, 2022),

nova_robotics (Feb 17, 2022)

----------


## oi789

> S2E6. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 34:06 video:



Any thoughts on what attachments you might build for the dozer? Dozer blade, loader, ripper, trencher, mower deck,????

----------


## wizard69

That is a really nice project. 

I might suggest one thing though, build yourself some fenders as those tracks are awfully close to your thighs. By the way the fenders are not for mud, that would reduce the fun, but rather protection in case you throw the track and it comes off towards the inside instead of falling off to the outside. If they where to ever do that your leg and thigh would get torn up real fast.

AS for the practicality you might be surprise how useful a mini dozier can be. I'm not sure if there are plans for implements but a box blade that can be lifted a bit can be very useful as can be a complete bucket. On a small estate simply being able to pull timber with a chain can be very useful too. Hopefully we will seem more posts as the machine is finalized.

----------


## Frank S

In Frank's last video he mentioned the next step was to raise the seat, build fenders, foot well guards, and grousers for the tracks
I probably only actually watch about 2 minutes of each of his videos, but I usually catch the more important aspects of the build.
I do hope the foot well guards are the highest on his priority lists, as I saw the tracks try to snag his britches a couple of times. Raising the seat will help and fenders would be a must once he adds attachments to it and tries to put it to work. 
I have to wonder why he opted to raggedly mount the track groups to the frame instead of fabricating a wishbone sub frame like a real dozer would have. It seems to me that this would have been a must for a well-functioning dozer, but to do that he would have had to place both track drives at the same end which ultimately he had room to do by simply removing one axle side from each. Since he had to add huge spacers to the hubs to make it the way he did to get the width anyway. 
There are many aspects of his build that I am sure by now he wishes he had gone in another direction but that is the nature of building an idea out of something never designed to be what you are making, 
I find myself making many changes to some of the builds I am currently prototyping, when if I had just stepped back and told my customer let's do more planning before building so we have to make fewer changes along the way. 
We can't always see how tall a tree is while staring at the roots

----------


## Jon

S2:E7. By Wood and Metal Shop Time.

----------


## Jon

S2:E8. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 49:05 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E9. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 52:42 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E10. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 51:23 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E11. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 46:26 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E12. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 51:00 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E13. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 51:37 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E14 through S2:E16.

50:24 video:



40:25 video:



46:18 video:

----------

cagiva (Apr 23, 2022)

----------


## Jon

S2:E17. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 1:03:02 video:

----------

clydeman (May 4, 2022)

----------


## Jon

S2:E18. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 42:24 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E19. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 30:03 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E20. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 42:13 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E21. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 50:02 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E22. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 54:10 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E23. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 36:43 video:

----------


## Jon

S2:E24. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 45:09 video:

----------


## Jon

Project recap. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 29:42 video:

----------


## Jon

New blade. By Wood and Metal Shop Time. 

45:12 video:



41:32 video:

----------

